# Who's in Cornwall then?



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

Seeing as I am gonna meet up with Mr Squelch for delivery of a large package  Would anyone else be about this bank holiday weekend? 

I am in Newquay but will have a car


----------



## Amanita Virosa (Apr 25, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I am in Newquay but will have a car




To get away from Newquay as quickly as possible?


----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

Amanita Virosa said:
			
		

> To get away from Newquay as quickly as possible?


  Newquay's alright innit?

I am merely a tourist I don't have to live there!!


----------



## Amanita Virosa (Apr 25, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Newquay's alright innit?
> 
> I am merely a tourist I don't have to live there!!




A few years ago my wife and I won £146 with 4 numbers on the lottery. We thought we would treat ourselves to a weekend in Newquay. One look at Newquay "nightlife" was more than enough for us. We stayed in the hotel for the weekend.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Apr 25, 2006)

You coming to Penwith, Zenie?  You can buy me a pint.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 25, 2006)

Amanita Virosa said:
			
		

> We stayed in the hotel for the weekend.




dutty buggers!!


----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> You coming to Penwith, Zenie?  You can buy me a pint.



Where sorry??  

Ermm I've only been to Newquay, Porth and ermm err Bodmin is it??

You'll have to excuse me


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 25, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Where sorry??




Tis an isalnd off've Englahhhnad...arr.arrrrrr...mi heartys!!!


----------



## Epico (Apr 25, 2006)

*Puts hand up.*

Bodmin boyo here.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Apr 25, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Where sorry??
> 
> Ermm I've only been to Newquay, Porth and ermm err Bodmin is it??
> 
> You'll have to excuse me


Think of Cornwall looking like a foot.  Penwith is the toe.  Penzance is the toe-jam.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 25, 2006)

Newquay is rank


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Totally rank.

http://www.cheviotnewquay.co.uk/newqua12.jpg

I'd hate to live anywhere like that.


----------



## strung out (Apr 25, 2006)

hurray! tj is back


----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> hurray! tj is back


----------



## Bonfirelight (Apr 25, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Totally rank.
> 
> http://www.cheviotnewquay.co.uk/newqua12.jpg
> 
> I'd hate to live anywhere like that.



hard to think places like that are in england isn't it?


----------



## Epico (Apr 25, 2006)

Newquay nightlife was alright when I was 16/17 and didn't know any better - don't think I could cope with it these days.

*digs out Ben Sherman shirt*


----------



## strung out (Apr 25, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

>


our favourite motorcycle enthusiast curmudgeon


----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> our favourite motorcycle enthusiast curmudgeon



Where  

Link???

*gets excited* 

<edit> i know now!!!! i think


----------



## Amanita Virosa (Apr 25, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> dutty buggers!!



We have been  married for so long, if I had committed a mass murder I would be out on parole by now.


----------



## madzone (Apr 25, 2006)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> hard to think places like that are in england isn't it?


They're not.
They're in Cornwall


----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> They're not.
> They're in Cornwall


----------



## Bonfirelight (Apr 25, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> They're not.
> They're in Cornwall



are not, they're in newquay   .


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 25, 2006)

Not technically in Cornwall, but am about 25mins from Bude- on the RIGHT side of the border.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 25, 2006)

> ou coming to Penwith, Zenie? You can buy me a pint.


and me. This is going to be an expensive weekend for you Zenie


----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> and me. This is going to be an expensive weekend for you Zenie



Fuck off 

Would be good to meet a few of you though!


----------



## butterfly child (Apr 25, 2006)

Newquay is a perfectly nice place, it's the tourists who flock there that is the problem.


----------



## madzone (Apr 25, 2006)

It was the wheat beer post that made me 'twig'


----------



## madzone (Apr 25, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Newquay is a perfectly nice place, it's the tourists who flock there that is the problem.



The residents aren't exactly blameless


----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> It was the wheat beer post that made me 'twig'


  

good!!


----------



## madzone (Apr 25, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> ?


----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> I guess so



Madzone needs a good editing!!


----------



## madzone (Apr 25, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Madzone needs a good editing!!



You offering?


----------



## rowan (Apr 26, 2006)

I live in Cornwall but won't be here for the bank holiday - I'm escaping to the wilds of Wiltshire till the bank holiday week is over


----------



## zenie (Apr 26, 2006)

Right who's meeting me for a drink?? where are we gonna have a drink and when??

Or am I just gonna meet squelch and have you all say "Oh you should have met me for a drink" when I drive the complete width of the country back to London


----------



## Epico (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah - let me know what you're planning on doing and I'll try and plan around that. 

The further east the better I reckon 

Are you in 'zance Bosky?


----------



## madzone (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd only be pretending if I said I was going to turn up to anything   I'd love to meet *you* Zenie, it's the rest of em that put me off.

How long are you down for?


----------



## zenie (Apr 27, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> I'd only be pretending if I said I was going to turn up to anything   I'd love to meet *you* Zenie, it's the rest of em that put me off.
> 
> How long are you down for?



I'm down from saturday til tuesday 

Another urb is there on holiday too (not with me just a crazy conicidense) so I told him to come too.


----------



## madzone (Apr 27, 2006)

I've got to drive to newquay within the next week to pick up a spinning wheel that someone is delivering for me. I'll let you know when it's sorted and maybe we'd be in the same place at the same time sorta thing and manage to squeeze in a cup of tea in a beach caff or something  Though I have to say I'm horribly disorganised at the moment


----------



## zenie (Apr 27, 2006)

OK Well I am going to phone Squelch when I get down there and organise to meet him as I have to meet him.

Perhaps he can rally up the troops as I wont have internet down there!!


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 30, 2006)

Well then,,,,zenie'll be here in 45 or so,,,if you wanna meet up y'all have my number...reckons it'll be Botallack for the cliff n waves then PorthChapel to see the blackthorn...The Dock(70s rock/blues open-mike innit?"Stair Way to Heaven" et al!) or Peruvian(kebabs n pool?) later maybe?


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 30, 2006)

Good walk was it? Did the Peruvian pool thing last night. Once a year is enough for me. Have fun


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 30, 2006)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Good walk was it? Did the Peruvian pool thing last night. Once a year is enough for me. Have fun



Yup she's hexausted!!! Jus doing the Coins LOL!... I stayed in all last night doing nish and it now looks like I'll be doin' the same again tonight....grrrrrrr


----------



## two sheds (Apr 30, 2006)

errr ... was that it then? 

<sheds waves at zenie as train passes>


----------



## zenie (May 3, 2006)

Well no-one could be arsed to come out 

I hope I get more of a welcome when I visit Bristol


----------



## strung out (May 3, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Well no-one could be arsed to come out
> 
> I hope I get more of a welcome when I visit Bristol


I'm not going to speak to you


----------



## zenie (May 3, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I'm not going to speak to you



I didnt get married to talk luv


----------



## madzone (May 3, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I hope I get more of a welcome when I visit Bristol




You will 
I wouldn't take it personally - it's not you we don't want to see 

I'm sorry I missed you. As I said in the PM my next door neighbour has split up from her husband so we took our roast round to her house. That's where I was when you rang  I'll see you next time or when I'm up 'in town' (if stobart ever lets me out of Lakeside) 

Did you enjoy Newquay?


----------



## zenie (May 3, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> I wouldn't take it personally - it's not you we don't want to see
> 
> I'm sorry I missed you. As I said in the PM my next door neighbour has split up from her husband so we took our roast round to her house. That's where I was when you rang  I'll see you next time or when I'm up 'in town' (if stobart ever lets me out of Lakeside)
> Did you enjoy Newquay?



Aww no problem luv!!

Yeh Newquay was nice but I got ill on monday and spent the whole of BH in bed while my friends went out in the sunshine  Not good 

Hope to come down again so doubt I'll see you then


----------



## Mr_Nice (May 3, 2006)

Cornwall is / was cool I went to school in Newquay and Liskeard, nice place to go back to but woulldn't like to live there now though more of a Sarf of England man now, horses for courses init


----------

